# OT Blog di astrologia



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

Lo consento vivamente a tutti, è di Francesco Faraoni, un mio caro amico, astrologo, cartomante e scrittore, che organizza anche corsi sull'argomento:

http://www.astrologianews.splinder.com/

*Ci sono le previsioni mensili, segno per segno!*

Bacio!


----------



## Old multipers (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena, già tu iniziavi a farmi paura con le tue pessimistiche previsioni, ma ora anche il tuo amico???? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Voflio uscire da questo incubo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ad ogni ciclo di Saturno corrispondono sfide da affrontare e superare, nonché situazioni da ripercorrere; Saturno pone l’uomo in perenne sfida con i suoi fantasmi, le sue paure, i suoi errori.

-Vergine (volontà di conquista e di realizzazione): avrà un periodo decisivo sulla realizzazione personale, molti cambiamenti in arrivo, ci sarà la “distruzione” di un modo di vivere e la “costruzione” di una nuova esistenza: cambi di residenza, nuovi lavori, nuove attività, hobby rinnovati, competenze acquisite, tutto entrerà in una nuova ottica perché questo transito porterà la Vergine a rivalutare il suo intero “sistema” esistenziale e molte saranno le novità e i cambiamenti in ogni ambito (lavoro, amore… eccetera);

PORCA DI QUELLA BINDELLA!!!


----------



## Old multipers (11 Settembre 2007)

l’aspetto psicologico della Vergine è ciclotimico-malinconico, quindi un soggetto agitato e nervoso, ancorato alle sue malinconie, ai ricordi passati, alla difficoltà di adattarsi alle situazioni della vita specie dopo forti delusioni esistenziali; tende ad oscillare tra stati di benessere a stati di malessere psicofisico, è selettivo, spesso inquieto, intelligente e analitico, può infatti rifiutare la sua sfera istintuale e sessuale per un approccio alle cose più mentale e razionale, è un economo, puntiglioso, controllato, scrupoloso… a volte è un ossessivo-compulsivo. La Vergine si lascia andare alle proprie contraddizioni contraddistinguendolo nella sua tipica fragilità emotiva, facile quindi a deprimersi e ad angosciarsi per la sua situazione o per il non osservare progressi personali sia nell’ottica del materiale che del sottile.

RIPORCA BINDELLA!!!
AMO QUEST'UOMO!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lo consento vivamente a tutti, è di Francesco Faraoni, un mio caro amico, astrologo, cartomante e scrittore, che organizza anche corsi sull'argomento:
> 
> http://www.astrologianews.splinder.com/
> 
> ...


 
Wow, che carino, grazie mille Verena, per dirvi se funziona aspetto domani, quando avrò dato l'esame...secondo me funziona dai, mi sembra un periodo positivo tutto sommato.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2007)

*Ragazze*

..se vi piace il blog lasciate un messaggino a Francesco, dai!
Così almeno la sua fatica viene ricompensata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## @lex (11 Settembre 2007)

-*Ariete *(_scelte professionali_)* e Bilancia *(_inizio di nuovi percorsi_)*: *Saturno vi porta innumerevoli opportunità da valutare e considerare attentamente. Nuove proposte e nuove direzioni stanno per presentarsi lungo il vostro cammino e vi porranno ad un bivio dove sarà necessario prendere una decisione risoluta e convinta perché cambierà totalmente la vostra esistenza, le decisioni che prenderete durante questa ciclica di Saturno avranno ripercussioni nel vostro futuro a lungo termine, è bene quindi usare logica e riflessione in ogni scelta da prendere, così facendo potrete preparare il vostro futuro a rigogliosi raccolti!


no dico. ma sembra una cosa seria?


----------



## @lex (11 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..se vi piace il blog lasciate un messaggino a Francesco, dai!
> Così almeno la sua fatica viene ricompensata
> 
> 
> ...


si, con  i 50€ dell'oroscopo personalizzato.........


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Settembre 2007)

Grazie Vere...

chiedi al tuo amico se domani riusciro' a trovare il filo interdentale.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

*Ancora?!??*

_*-Acquario *(situazioni economiche ed emersione di ciò che è nascosto)* e Leone *(i torti subiti saranno ora ripagati)*: *avranno a che fare col “KARMA”… per loro Saturno segnerà un periodo di riflessione e di introspezione; *la parola chiave per voi è “passato”…* vedrete molte situazioni appartenenti al passato ritornare in attualità. Questo discorso vale particolarmente per coloro che non hanno concluso qualcosa o che hanno tralasciato aspetti importanti della loro vita. Potrebbero esserci persone che non vedete da tanto tempo e che si ripresenteranno sul vostro cammino, *se avete chiuso con qualcuno in modo non appropriato e non conclusivo, questa situazione tornerà a ripresentarsi sul vostro percorso esistenziale perché il karma esige di essere affrontato e vissuto. Ritorneranno vecchi problemi, tutti quei problemi che non avete affrontato,* Saturno vi imporrà di risolverli, se lo vorrete ovviamente! Quindi potrebbe essere un’ottima occasione per sentirvi bene con voi stessi e col mondo che vi circonda_

_








_

Non se ne esce più insomma!!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, con i 50€ dell'oroscopo personalizzato.........


 
Beh, mica è obbligatorio!


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> -*Ariete *(_scelte professionali_)* e Bilancia *(_inizio di nuovi percorsi_)*: *Saturno vi porta innumerevoli opportunità da valutare e considerare attentamente. Nuove proposte e nuove direzioni stanno per presentarsi lungo il vostro cammino e vi porranno ad un bivio dove sarà necessario prendere una decisione risoluta e convinta perché cambierà totalmente la vostra esistenza, le decisioni che prenderete durante questa ciclica di Saturno avranno ripercussioni nel vostro futuro a lungo termine, è bene quindi usare logica e riflessione in ogni scelta da prendere, così facendo potrete preparare il vostro futuro a rigogliosi raccolti!
> 
> 
> no dico. ma sembra una cosa seria?


Va beh e allora io che sono cuspide Bilancia/Vergine cosa dovrei dire eh?

"Vergine (volontà di conquista e di realizzazione): avrà un periodo decisivo sulla realizzazione personale, molti cambiamenti in arrivo, ci sarà la “distruzione” di un modo di vivere e la “costruzione” di una nuova esistenza: cambi di residenza, nuovi lavori, nuove attività, hobby rinnovati, competenze acquisite, tutto entrerà in una nuova ottica perché questo transito porterà la Vergine a rivalutare il suo intero “sistema” esistenziale e molte saranno le novità e i cambiamenti in ogni ambito (lavoro, amore… eccetera)"


AIUTOOOOOOOOOOO... un bacino Ale


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..se vi piace il blog lasciate un messaggino a Francesco, dai!
> Così almeno la sua fatica viene ricompensata
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oggi sapro' se il suo oroscopo sia attendibile


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi sapro' se il suo oroscopo sia attendibile


Pure io...


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

*-Capricorno *(_riforme nel proprio modo di pensare_)* e Cancro *(_rivoluzioni nelle conoscenze e nelle comunicazioni_)*:* saranno investiti da un Saturno in Vergine che sicuramente porterà loro importanti opportunità di successo e di vittorie, se siete in attesa di raccogliere i frutti della vostra perseveranza, non dovrete attendere ancora per molto perché state per raggiungere importanti traguardi esistenziali e personali, in tutti gli ambiti della vostra vita. In particolare le attività professionali e lavorative risulteranno avvantaggiate: nuovi contratti di lavoro, nuove attività lavorative, investimenti azzeccati, guadagni in arrivo… conciliazione quindi con i vostri obiettivi!

io adoro l'astrologia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

*Capricorno –*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt"> irrequieti e nervosi, comunicazioni non facilitate da mercurio in bilancia, contrasti e discussioni possibili con persone vicino a voi, specialmente se un partner! Settembre non è un periodo ideale per realizzare cose costruttive specie nelle questioni emotive e sentimentali. *Potrete risultare eccessivamente pesanti o intolleranti, o particolarmente esigenti* verso gli altri. Pazientate, è solo un periodo passeggero!

lo dicevo io!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

ad agosto

*Capricorno – *l’aspetto di quinconce con Marte vi porterà a valutare alcune questioni della vostra vita professionale ed esistenziale; il quinconce ha sempre un significato karmico, per voi quindi il mese di agosto sarà molto intenso nell’ottica della riflessione e della meditazione, penserete ai mesi passati, quindi ai risultati e alle sconfitte ottenuti fino ad ora; state tranquilli perché agosto sarà un mese di crescita e dovete imparare che nella vita anche la sconfitta e la consapevolezza di aver fallito in qualche progetto fanno parte della propria crescita evolutiva! Per voi del Capricorno si apriranno nuove prospettive dalla fine dell’estate, da settembre inoltrato per intenderci, e finalmente vedrete concretizzarsi alcuni dei vostri ideali! 

ohhhhhh! non ci credo, però è vero!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Settembre 2007)

a luglio

*Capricorno – *Mercurio nel segno del Cancro non vi lascerà sicuramente tranquilli per tutto il mese di Luglio. Particolarmente nervosi e agitati, potreste essere ansiosi e incontrollabili, collerici, e incapaci di rimanere saldi nelle scelte prese nei mesi precedenti. Per fortuna il buon legame che avrete con Marte in Toro vi aiuterà a non sfociare nell’irreparabile e sarà solamente un momento di pesantezza, malinconia e di nervosismo che passerà veloce. Tutto ciò si ripercuoterà in ogni ambito della vostra vita, da quello sentimentale a quello professionale.

non so voi, ma iocomincio a spaventarmi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Settembre 2007)

*..azzz...*

..pure io!!


----------



## @lex (12 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va beh e allora io che sono cuspide Bilancia/Vergine cosa dovrei dire eh?
> 
> "Vergine (volontà di conquista e di realizzazione): avrà un periodo decisivo sulla realizzazione personale, molti cambiamenti in arrivo, ci sarà la “distruzione” di un modo di vivere e la “costruzione” di una nuova esistenza: cambi di residenza, nuovi lavori, nuove attività, hobby rinnovati, competenze acquisite, tutto entrerà in una nuova ottica perché questo transito porterà la Vergine a rivalutare il suo intero “sistema” esistenziale e molte saranno le novità e i cambiamenti in ogni ambito (lavoro, amore… eccetera)"
> 
> ...


lasciamo stare và che ho altro a cui pensare
bacione MK


----------

